# Winipeg and Yukon



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

My two new kittens, these were taken about three weeks ago.
Yukon is the Panda/Racoon looking one, and Whinnie is the silver tabby.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

WOW. I have never seen a kitty marked like your Yukon. That is fantastic. I am so jealous.  You've got something really special there. They both look perfect. The other one looks like a blue tabby to me, not silver. Where did you get them, tell me the story!


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

lol..ok the story of Yukon and Whinnie.
When I moved out of my house, I couldnt really take any of my cats with me (theyre all quite set in their ways), so I decided to get two kittens to take with me. This was like 6 months ago. 
My friend Lydia, told me I should get two cats from her mom, (who is slowly spaying all the stray cats that have decided to reside in her back yard). 
When the cats would have kittens, she would find homes for all the kittend and spay the mommy. 
She had a little of three a couple of months ago, adn i said Id take two from those....however, Lydia's mom said I could only take the two if I took the third...lol..sneaky!!
When those three were about a month old, she had one more litter of two, and so i jumped at the chance to call just those two, adn it worked!!
They were so cute when they were just born, they both were kinda a whitish creamy color. 
Its not the most interesting story, but theyre mine, and I love them to bits.
Its gonna be fun having kittend again!!!


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

explain the difference of a grey, silver and blue tabby?
arnt they all basically the same thing..or.....


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow they are both gorgeous kittens!



> I have never seen a kitty marked like your Yukon. That is fantastic. I am so jealous. Smile You've got something really special there.


 I agree with Julie, Yokon is amazing! The combo of his bicolor face & mitted paws is too cute! I've never see a such dark color on a pointed kitten before. It looks like his points are black... are they black?

Hey Julie, this would be a good kitty for the RagaMuffin breeders to identify. :wink:


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

i think you are right, his points are black


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Gorgeous cats, and great names!!!

I live in BC too


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Cute kittens and WOW and Yukons markings! I've never seen such a thing! 8O


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Wow, what beautiful kittens... and very cool names, I love it!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I want them both, especially Yukon :luv


----------



## CayceV (Jun 9, 2005)

VERY cute kitties!!! And hey, my cat Wiskee came from the same place


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

is whiskee from the same litter as boots and hutch? (sugarponys cats)


----------



## CayceV (Jun 9, 2005)

Yep, she is.


----------



## lelystar17 (Feb 3, 2005)

oh wow .. they are soo cute!


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

i know, i feel quite priviledged to have these two!!


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Wow, if Yukon was a dog, she'd be a husky! Her colors are so unique!They are both so cute.


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

yukon is actually a boy, whinnie is the girl


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Christine, I think I beat you to it...the ragamuffin forum was the first place I went after I saw this thread! lol

Aquiel, to answer your question about blue/grey/silver tabbies: Blue and grey tabbies are the same. They are dark grey markings over a light grey background. But a silver tabby is black markings over a silvery white background. My Mia is a shaded silver torbie...so you can kind of see that. Here is a page explaining the pictures and showing some more examples: (just scroll down to find the different colored tabbies) 
http://www.folgerfuzz.cc/cat_colors.htm

So they were both white when they were born? Maybe they are both pointed, or maybe the tabby is a mink...do you have more pictures of them? By the way, I hope you have a camera -- if I were you I would be taking pictures nonstop of those kitties.


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

lol..pics...theyre will be many, i just have to get some decent batteries for the digi cam, something that will last more then 30 seconds!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, the ragamuffin breeder crew seems to think that Yukon will turn out to be completely black and white -- they said the grey would fade as the kitty ages. There are pictures of a similar looking kitty that they posted. Here is the link for reference:

http://p207.ezboard.com/fragamuffinsrag ... =889.topic


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

thnx!!
i have a question though...whats a ragamuffin...is it a breed, or a style of cats? or?...
I know i should know what this is, but alas, my brain isnt working


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

ok, i think i figured it out..its a breed!! ? 8)


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Aquiel said:


> ok, i think i figured it out..its a breed!! ? 8)


Yes, it's a breed that is cousin to the Ragdoll. I have 2 RagaMuffins... Jazzpurr & Roscoe.

Here's a link to RagaMuffin breed history & info ... http://www.moggies.co.uk/breeds/ragamuffin_cat.html


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes, it's a breed of cat from the same lines as the ragdoll, only at one point the ragdoll started breeding for only pointed cats, and some people wanted to preserve the lines for non-pointed cats as well. So the ragamuffin is similar but there are differences, the most obvious being that ragamuffins come in every color and pattern, including the pointed/minks.


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

could yukon be part ragamuffin? even whinnie? or do they just have cool markings?


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Wow, what GORGEOUS cats!!!
Yukon is stunning, I've never seen a cat with those markings before..I can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

It would be pretty difficult for him to be "part ragamuffin"...the reputable breeders are a pretty tight-knit group since the breed is still pretty rare and small...they keep very close tabs on their cats. But the pointed gene is not uncommon, nor is the "and white" gene. Doesn't need to be a special breed to have these genes -- it's just the fact that his points look black, and that has been thought to be impossible (usually points are a variation of seal or blue). Just because I posted a picture to a similarly colored ragamuffin doesn't mean that this is the only breed that this can happen to. Cats also get "fever coats" sometimes from being really sick -- their color dilutes and they look smokey. So lots of cats that look smokey when they are young, turn out to be solid colored. It will be fun to see how Yukon grows up, I really hope you stick around, Aquiel!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

PS - do you have any more pictures of Winnie? I'd really like to see what her whole body looks like.


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

lol...im not going anywhere!!! your stuck with me now, im gonna take some more pics of the two tonight! so ill post them later!
thnx for such a warm welcome!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrh there lovely


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Gosh...they are so darn cute. I love their expressions. They should be on a cat themed cards at the Hallmark stores. How are their personalities? Or is it too early to tell? And yes, more pictures!


----------

